# Grocery Delivery



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not going to lie - it felt a little dirty at first, but grocery delivery from Walmart has really grown on me. We've always done the grocery pickup. With young children it was a no-brainer. But since grocery delivery opened up in our area we've found it saves us even more time.

It's a 15 minute drive to the store from my house, so 30 minutes round trip if we're not already in town. Plus another 5-10 minutes for them to bring them out and load them in the vehicle. So it realistically saves us 35-40 minutes to have them delivered. They shake you down for a tip at check-out, but otherwise it's free for Walmart+ members.

Does anyone else have their groceries delivered? Do you love it or hate it?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

We have used InstaCart for a couple years and love it. We pay a little more in delivery fees and a small tip to the shopper but it's only $10/month and we use it at least three times a month. Both of us working full time with a 2 year old and a 4 month old it's been a huge time saver.

My only gripe is occasionally items get missed or we get something that we didn't order and the delivery drivers could be better….drivers. This happens a lot…


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have Walmart+ also but really only got it for the .05 off gas and the mobile scan and go which allows you to scan the items as you put them into the cart and then all you have to do is scan to Walmart Pay app at the checkout and your are done. Sam's club has something very similar and my wife and I both love it!!!

I just can't bring myself to pay someone to do something I can do myself. I think I could do it if the tip wasn't involved but you almost feel guilty if you don't. And there is something about someone messing with my groceries.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have Walmart+ also but really only got it for the .05 off gas and the mobile scan and go which allows you to scan the items as you put them into the cart and then all you have to do is scan to Walmart Pay app at the checkout and your are done. Sam's club has something very similar and my wife and I both love it!!!
> 
> I just can't bring myself to pay someone to do something I can do myself. I think I could do it if the tip wasn't involved but you almost feel guilty if you don't. And there is something about someone messing with my groceries.


You should consider the American Express blue cash preferred credit card. It has a $95 annual fee but gives 3% off for gas and 6% off groceries up to the first 6k spent. So even at $2 a gallon for gas that's .06 off. If you max the grocery that's $360 back plus whatever in gas. It easily covers the annual fee.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't do any delivery service but I live pretty close to Sam's and love the Scan & Go app @Mightyquinn mentioned. You scan it as you put it in your cart, then pay using the app, then show the QR code as you walk out the door. No wait, no registers. It's also handy for the gas pumps as you just scan the QR and start pumping. No swiping multiple cards and waiting for processing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I have Walmart+ also but really only got it for the .05 off gas and the mobile scan and go which allows you to scan the items as you put them into the cart and then all you have to do is scan to Walmart Pay app at the checkout and your are done. Sam's club has something very similar and my wife and I both love it!!!
> ...


That is something I need to look into more, I've known about CC deals like this but never really dug down deep to find out how I could save more using them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I believe that card right now has a $350 back offer after $3k spent in the first 90 days. Time that with car insurance or a big purchase and it's easy to hit. Also, annual fee waived for first year. Plus you still earn the gas and groceries.

https://card.americanexpress.com/m/blue-cash-preferred/?utm_mcid=3559167&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=%2Bamex%20%2Bblue%20%2Bpreferred&utm_cmpid=697971512&utm_adgid=38024370684&utm_tgtid=kwd-1211485133211&utm_mt=p&utm_adid=549116219229&utm_dvc=m&utm_ntwk=g&utm_adpos=&utm_plcmnt=&utm_locphysid=9006307&utm_locintid=&utm_feeditemid=&utm_devicemdl=&utm_plcmnttgt=&utm_programname=brandcps&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0umSBhDrARIsAH7FCofSoaasQXSFLtnSYs1vPDh5DKb2GzAO1-rHLPwKmsKl60yEKdajI3caAm9sEALw_wcB


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have used Shipt maybe 4-5 times from Meijer. When I get super busy or it's a day I need a lot but the lines are long I use it. It seems to be very popular around here. The price doesn't seem bad, plus the delivery person has never grabbed bad produce. New Years Eve I needed snacks for me and vegetables for my guinea pigs. The lines were all the way to the back of the store. It was well worth the two hour or so wait and the big tip.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Greatest invention imo in last century. Even if I have to pay $30 for fees it is worth saving 2 hours of my day and the aggravation. Something to be said for eliminating those impulse purchases you might not do from your couch. My wife is awesome at building the shopping cart throughout the week. Sure sometimes you get the wrong stuff delivered but I do the same myself! If you submit a complaint most apps will refund it. For something like steaks or pork shoulder, I will shop that myself.

For another thread - wash and fold laundry delivery service. &#128522; Grocery shopping and laundry are the death of me.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

We have not tried grocery delivery in a while, but we decided to stop because there always seemed to be many missing items that we had paid for. Calling for a refund was a huge hassle; the third-party provider would always blame it on the retailer and the retailer would blame it on the provider. We always ended up back at the grocery store to get the missing items anyways. It was not worth the premium we were paying (delivery fee + tip) for these issues.

Have not tried Walmart+. Our local Walmart was fantastic with grocery pick up, so if we tried again we would probably try this route.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

The other day Costco Sameday ran a special $50 off $150 so I tried it for the first time.
Saw something wrong in the order which was on my receipt but belonged in someone else's order. Driver jumped thru a lot of hoops even coming back to my house an hour and a half later with a corrected receipt.
I probably wont use it much. I like to pick out my own meat and produce, and the shift I work makes it easy to get to the store myself.
The fees are surprisingly reasonable, I think it is a great option for folks, just not something I will use much.

I was Mr. Mom for a year, or maybe a "stay at home father" in newspeak, with an infant and toddler and looked forward to grocery day. Toddler would push the little cart along side me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This article popped up in my feed over the weekend, and this quote probably best summarizes what they (Walmart) are targeting - time.



> The average customer spends about seven hours a month grocery shopping," Smith said. "If we can save that customer that time, so that they can begin to reinvest that in their family-that's our goal.


I think they know some people will always come into the stores to buy their stuff, but who they are targeting with things like free grocery pickup or delivery options are people like me who may otherwise opt to shop at a smaller grocery store where I can park closer, get in and out quicker, etc.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a Publix on my way into my neighborhood, so I used to be a frequent shopper that went in 2-5 times a week, easily. Purchase stuff for dinner, maybe odds and ends, and out the door in a quick amount of time because it was smaller purchases.

We still use many forms of grocery delivery, and never have issues for refunds or chargebacks for things that are missing or damaged. It's frustrating sometimes to have missing items and it's always the one thing you really needed, but not going into the store as often is super nice now, if anything it saves me 10-15 min a day, and time is money.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@Ware we live between a small and a large town. Large one has Coscto, Sams, Woodman's all of it, but like you are saying sometimes it is just nicer to go to the little grocery store.
The small town store with parking lot would fit inside the Costco building but it really has all you could need, is so easy to get in and out of. The prices are higher, but I am fine with it for "filling in the gaps".

I feel it is important to keep supporting the Mom and Pop kind of places, the delivery is a way the big stores will shut the little ones down. They can invest is subsidized delivery for a few years to take market share and shut down competition.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Our Wal-Mart is about a 15 min drive, but they waffle back and forth on whether they will deliver to our 'hood or not. I know my wife has tried it when it was available. But as long as one of us has time to pick up groceries on our errand loop, it's not providing much value for us. She also doesn't work full-time, so there is that. Our Wal-Mart is typically pretty speedy in bringing out our order too. Usually takes longer to fill up the car than pick-up groceries.

We sure are inventing ways to inflate the costs of everything these days. Not the least of which is the routine ask for tips at every point of sale (seems like) driven by the shift away from cash (and the traditional tip jar) and the rise of electronic transactions for everything right down to your McCafe coffee. Uber Eats manages to add a delivery fee and driver's tip to pizza night, which is why I moonlight delivering pizza to my address. :lol:

Grocery delivery isn't really a new thing though. (My FIL's dad had a grocery delivery service in the 60's) We've just made it a little easier to manage with technology. And I think the same drawbacks apply. If you don't live close, it's not available or isn't cost effective. You introduce at least two more opportunities for error and at least as many complications for resolution. For some reason, nobody is terribly upset or demands a refund when they screw up their own grocery cart. :mrgreen:

It is interesting to watch how automation and technology are obsoleting some jobs by shifting the responsibility back onto the customer (self-checkout anyone?) and the same automation and technology creates new jobs in old fields like delivery service.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> …and the same automation and technology creates new jobs in old fields like delivery service.


Speaking of technology, our last grocery delivery driver showed up in a Tesla.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > …and the same automation and technology creates new jobs in old fields like delivery service.
> ...


Auto driving? in which case, I have questions....


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

I ordered my first groceries online few months ago and since then do it every single week. Love it!
We always get messages when the local shop has sales or special deals. I guess the management of the shop uses slack sms to let people about what's happening in the store and i find it very effective.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if its a bigger order id be more than happy to pay the $10 for delivery then going to the store.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> if its a bigger order id be more than happy to pay the $10 for delivery then going to the store.


Agree. The more stuff I need, the less I like going into the store.

Anymore we almost always use delivery or pickup for our base order, then only go in if we need to pick up something special that can't wait until our next normal order.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sort of on the same topic, does anyone use any other food services like Schwan's? I feel like a lot of their stuff is overpriced, but we do order a few things from them.

I've also been ordering some Prime steaks direct from Creekstone Farms.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I buy some things from Schwans. I usually only buy Five-Cheese Garlic French Bread


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Sort of on the same topic, does anyone use any other food services like Schwan's? I feel like a lot of their stuff is overpriced, but we do order a few things from them.
> 
> I've also been ordering some Prime steaks direct from Creekstone Farms.


Now there's a trip down memory-lane. I do remember my mom and the neighbor buying some items from Schwan's when I was a kid. (90's-2000)


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm not going to lie - it felt a little dirty at first,....


This has been my hang up, too. I feel less manly when I think about it. But damn, most times I just don't feel like going to the store. Ha ha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I buy some things from Schwans. I usually only buy Five-Cheese Garlic French Bread


I've wanted to try those, but we usually get the Red Baron version from Walmart. They are $4.18 here (47.5 ¢/oz). If you get 6 of the Schwan's version at 3.4 oz/each for $10.99 they are 53.9 ¢/oz. So they're about the same price.

We also buy the mini beef pot roasts. They are nice for a quick weeknight meal when we wouldn't normally have time to prepare a chuck roast.

Their mashed potatoes used to be great, but they've changed them in the last few months from frozen nuggets in a bag that you could portion out prior to preparing them to a tray that you have to cook all at once.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

trust me you need to try the schwan's before you say what is best. I love them but everybody's taste buds are different.


----------

